# You Caught My Eye



## Raging Bird (Mar 27, 2015)

I was skiing at Steamboat Springs a few weeks ago with a couple of my pals from Duke, and we stopped at the main street Starbucks to warm up with a decaf mocha frapuccino -- two pumps of caramel. You had on a North Face fleece and polarized Oakley's sunglasses. We chatted for a few minutes about our drinks and I called you out on having fake Oakley's or "Foakley's". My buddies keep chiding me to find the right girl and grow up, maybe you are the one?


----------



## Odin (Mar 27, 2015)

Raging Bird said:


> My buddies keep chiding me to find the right girl and grow up, maybe you are the one?



Bwahah... If I had a dollar for everytime I've heard that... ::hilarious::


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 27, 2015)

Is this what this is for? I've been doing it wrong.


----------



## drewski (Mar 27, 2015)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/mis/4948371475.html

I walked into Binny's Friday night looking for something different and I found it. You were sampling delicious cider from Michigan while sporting a dashing cardigan, your wild pecan colored hair was held in place by a dapper looking cap & your hazel eyes were striking yet soft.
You said "hey girl wanna try some cider?"
I said "I've had cider in the past it was too sweet & it made promises never to leave but like all alcoholic beverages it did leave"
You said "You just haven't found the right cider yet girl, I've been hurt by alcoholic beverages too but sometimes you find the right one"
I tried the ginger peach which you described as having a rough exterior of ginger but a soft inside filled with peach juice. The totally roasted you described as something you can take home to your parents house during the holidays and would be well received. The blue gold you said paired well with judgmental college friends & over protective roommates who all think you pick out really bad alcoholic beverages. The apple was my favorite because it was simple yet unique like one night you could drink it at a fancy restaurant and the next night enjoy it at a dive bar. You told me how you could carry 3 cases up 2 flights of stairs which I totally believed after checking out your guns. I grabbed a couple four packs but I forgot to grab your phone number.
Will I ever see you again cider salesman with soft hands???


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 27, 2015)

@Raging Bird moved to general banter


----------

